# Behavioral changes after spaying in a 2 plus year old



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

I was curious if any others might have noticed any behavioral changes in their GSD after spaying, if their bitch was 2 years or older....or so.

I decided to wait this time until she is at least 2 years old and the time is coming quick. I am somewhat on the fence as to proceed with my original ( 2 year plan ) and perhaps wait another year or two, as her being intact has caused no problems besides keeping her a bit more quarantined during her heat cycle.

So, now I am wondering if there are others in here who have waited longer than usual to spay their females and found any changes in the dog's behaviors....good or bad.

Any experiences or info regarding this subject is greatly appreciated.


SuperG


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

SuperG said:


> I was curious if any others might have noticed any behavioral changes in their GSD after spaying, if their bitch was 2 years or older....or so.
> 
> I decided to wait this time until she is at least 2 years old and the time is coming quick. I am somewhat on the fence as to proceed with my original ( 2 year plan ) and perhaps wait another year or two, as her being intact has caused no problems besides keeping her a bit more quarantined during her heat cycle.
> 
> ...


I had a girl whose preliminary xrays were not great, and her breeder asked me to wait on spaying her to give the hips a chance to tighten up with a bit more maturity. I think we spayed her at three, and we didn't notice a bit of difference other than no more of the changes that heat periods cause, lol. 

I have a retired brood bitch, 5.5 years old, we haven't spayed her yet. She is just going out of heat so we have to wait a few weeks to spay her. I am hoping that spaying her WILL make a difference--she is DA, and I am hoping that she will mellow a bit.

Susan


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Susan_GSD_mom said:


> I had a girl whose preliminary xrays were not great, and her breeder asked me to wait on spaying her to give the hips a chance to tighten up with a bit more maturity. I think we spayed her at three, and we didn't notice a bit of difference other than no more of the changes that heat periods cause, lol.
> 
> I have a retired brood bitch, 5.5 years old, we haven't spayed her yet. She is just going out of heat so we have to wait a few weeks to spay her. I am hoping that spaying her WILL make a difference--she is DA, and I am hoping that she will mellow a bit.
> 
> Susan


Thank you for the reply....

Yes, I have read that spaying a female can reduce DA in many cases but have never heard or seen it firsthand. 

If you might, I would appreciate any observations regarding the upcoming spaying of your brood bitch as time passes.

Thank you,

SuperG


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

SuperG said:


> Thank you for the reply....
> 
> Yes, I have read that spaying a female can reduce DA in many cases but have never heard or seen it firsthand.
> 
> ...


Will do, as soon as my vet says she can be spayed, and enough time passes where we can see a difference (if there will be a difference).

Susan


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

When I took my sisters dog I got her spayed at about 2.5 years old, which is later then what I would normally do. She had a heck of a time with recovery compared to the younger dogs, but she did get more mellow. She was a GSD/chow and started and finished numerous fights with my other dogs. The fighting did stop after she was fixed, hope that helps.


----------



## ugavet2012 (Apr 15, 2010)

I waited to spay both my most recent females and nothing changed at all. They were not/are not dog aggressive. The Yorkie was very thin before and has a HORRIBLE time staying thin now. My grandma has her now but I used to walk her 4-5 miles basically every day (this is a 4-5 lb dog) and counted out her kibble and she was still chubby. And no, she doesn't have low thyroid and has had normal bloodwork every time. 
I get this question a lot and I spay a ton of older females; I do not believe it changes them much at all, same as neutering a male. I have a sort of dog aggressive Malinois and neutering did NOTHING to change that. I hate that I did it now. He is a perfect dog outside of that.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

ugavet2012 said:


> I waited to spay both my most recent females and nothing changed at all. They were not/are not dog aggressive. The Yorkie was very thin before and has a HORRIBLE time staying thin now. My grandma has her now but I used to walk her 4-5 miles basically every day (this is a 4-5 lb dog) and counted out her kibble and she was still chubby. And no, she doesn't have low thyroid and has had normal bloodwork every time.
> I get this question a lot and I spay a ton of older females; I do not believe it changes them much at all, same as neutering a male. I have a sort of dog aggressive Malinois and neutering did NOTHING to change that. I hate that I did it now. He is a perfect dog outside of that.


Some dogs are prone to weight gain and have slower metabolism. I struggled with my oldest golden and his weight. I did all the tests for thyroid too. Reduction of food and swimming have helped him out tremendously.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

All good replies containing firsthand experiences....exactly what I was looking for...thank you.

SuperG


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

We spayed my lab x bitch at 3. She had a very long recovery process and she went from being super spastic to too mellow for my liking. All she does is eat, sleep, and poop. She likes to go on walks but that's about it. :/ Wish I hadn't gotten her spayed now that a couple of years have passed.

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

ugavet2012 said:


> I waited to spay both my most recent females and nothing changed at all. They were not/are not dog aggressive. The Yorkie was very thin before and has a HORRIBLE time staying thin now. My grandma has her now but I used to walk her 4-5 miles basically every day (this is a 4-5 lb dog) and counted out her kibble and she was still chubby. And no, she doesn't have low thyroid and has had normal bloodwork every time.
> I get this question a lot and I spay a ton of older females; I do not believe it changes them much at all, same as neutering a male. I have a sort of dog aggressive Malinois and neutering did NOTHING to change that. I hate that I did it now. He is a perfect dog outside of that.


Are you saying that spaying made the yorkie want to eat all the time?

One of the reasons I'm so opposed to spaying and neutering is because from what I see and hear, dogs lose some drives and it goes into their food drive so to say. They're always hungry and unless you watch them like a hawk they're going to get really fat. 
Also, we have a few neutered dogs in the park. They don't play, they don't run. They beg for food non stop (I always have some and they don't leave my site standing on their back legs and climbing on me with the front) or walk around looking for food. Some are worse than others, meaning, some will run around between food hunts. They're not skinny either. Plump. Some fat. 

I'm not even faulting the owners. I couldn't say no if my dog begged like that.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

SummerGSDLover said:


> and she went from being super spastic to too mellow for my liking. All she does is eat, sleep, and poop. She likes to go on walks but that's about it.


Yep. I said this last year and had all these posts telling me how wrong I am and that the dogs don't change at all.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

lalachka said:


> Are you saying that spaying made the yorkie want to eat all the time?
> 
> One of the reasons I'm so opposed to spaying and neutering is because from what I see and hear, dogs lose some drives and it goes into their food drive so to say. They're always hungry and unless you watch them like a hawk they're going to get really fat.
> Also, we have a few neutered dogs in the park. They don't play, they don't run. They beg for food non stop (I always have some and they don't leave my site standing on their back legs and climbing on me with the front) or walk around looking for food. Some are worse than others, meaning, some will run around between food hunts. They're not skinny either. Plump. Some fat.
> ...


I have 6 spayed/neutered dogs. They are all healthy and at ideal weights. They run and play all the time. As far as drives, if they lose drives when neutered I would hate to see how my youngest golden or male GSD would be. They can't eat what you don't give them. Begging is just bad manners, a dog that is fixed or not will beg if it's not taught not to. Will mine beg? Only if it's my dad because he sneaks them food and they know it, my dad thinks that I don't know


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

> They're always hungry and unless you watch them like a hawk they're going to get really fat.


and this is different than other dogs how??
dogs are scavengers anyway and there is hardly any that wont take a chance to snatch up anything up off the floor 
spayed or unspayed

people are usually overfeeding their dogs anyway esp if they go off the bag directions

exercise your dog and feed it the correct amt for its metabolism and you should do fine

our youngest was netuered at 9 mos and he is muscular but very trim and we work to keep weight on him so netuer has nothing to do with it at all

btw for those contemplating leaving females intact 'for a long time' you do realize you run and ever increasing risk of not only mammary tumors but pyometra??
Pyometra | AKC Canine Health Foundation

as for spayed girls i never noticed any change in activity or demeanor 
neither for boys except they calmed down usually and were less bossy and more tractable


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Yes, begging is bad manners and extremely annoying. At some point I fed all these dogs and still do sometimes because they will cling to me non stop and the owners even encourage it in some cases. 

But my point is that they're hungry all the time and can't think about anything else. When they don't beg They walk around sniffing.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Mbd, it's different from my dog. He will stop eating when he's not hungry. Sometimes he won't take food for whatever reasons. 
The three small dog owners at some point told me to not give them too much because they don't have a stop sign. They will eat whatever you give them and just throw up later. 

Maybe this is specific to small dogs that are spayed and neutered. I don't know many large dogs that are. Just one and she was overweight before she was spayed so she isn't a good example.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

lalachka said:


> Yes, begging is bad manners and extremely annoying. At some point I fed all these dogs and still do sometimes because they will cling to me non stop and the owners even encourage it in some cases.
> 
> But my point is that they're hungry all the time and can't think about anything else. When they don't beg They walk around sniffing.


If they know your going to feed them they aren't going to leave you alone, no matter what size, breed, fixed or not fixed. I never feed the dogs what it says on the bag, always less and I will give them a healthy treat like berries, melon, etc. Some dogs gain weight in the winter because of less exercise. Dogs don't just sniff for food, there are a million scents they are picking up on.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

I fed because they begged. I always have food on me and they'd congregate around me. it was tough not to. now it's easier. 

I know what dogs smell for. the ones I'm talking about are sniffing for food. it's not my observation either. it's their owners' 
knowing their dogs they seem to think they're sniffing for food. when my dog is out sniffing I know he's sniffing for scents and markings. I know that because I know what he sniffs for when on leash. so I'm assuming he does the same off leash. 

something that these owners know from living with their dogs tells them they're sniffing for food. 

there's one extreme case. he'd stick his head in our dogs' mouth. last night it came to me, they had food stuck in their teeth and that's why he does that. 

also, another owner whose dog isn't fat by the way and is really athletic said that he saw a sudden change. the day he spayed her she started going crazy for food. 

he didn't know I'm against spaying, i didn't ask any questions. it's something he shared because it surprised him that much that he still remembered 3 years later and feels the need to tell people about. 


it does happen. I'm sure, as with other cases, some dogs are more extreme than others. but it does happen that fixing dogs makes them that much more interested in food because their sex drive is gone. 

same happens with people. flame away.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

There are MWDs and LE bitches that lose the drive to work after spay. I haven't noticed any increase in appetite, but rather a decrease in activity that may cause weight gain. The solution is simple. Only feed what your dog needs, and adjust that amount accordingly if you see a change in condition. 

I also never feed someone else's dog unless I am training it with their permission. I don't want anyone feeding my dogs some unknown quantity or quality of food, and good stuff comes from me, not strangers.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

lalachka said:


> I fed because they begged. I always have food on me and they'd congregate around me. it was tough not to. now it's easier.
> 
> I know what dogs smell for. the ones I'm talking about are sniffing for food. it's not my observation either. it's their owners'
> knowing their dogs they seem to think they're sniffing for food. when my dog is out sniffing I know he's sniffing for scents and markings. I know that because I know what he sniffs for when on leash. so I'm assuming he does the same off leash.
> ...


Even if you are correct in your assessment, ultimately the owners of these fat dogs have control over exercise and amount of food given. If they aren't over fed and they are exercised they don't get fat. Any dog will get fat if you keep feeding it and not exercising it.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

where I was getting at is that fixing a dog makes them want to eat all the time. 
but yeah, of course, it's the owners. it's also the owners thst let their dogs beg which is annoying.


----------



## ugavet2012 (Apr 15, 2010)

lalachka said:


> Are you saying that spaying made the yorkie want to eat all the time?
> 
> One of the reasons I'm so opposed to spaying and neutering is because from what I see and hear, dogs lose some drives and it goes into their food drive so to say. They're always hungry and unless you watch them like a hawk they're going to get really fat.
> Also, we have a few neutered dogs in the park. They don't play, they don't run. They beg for food non stop (I always have some and they don't leave my site standing on their back legs and climbing on me with the front) or walk around looking for food. Some are worse than others, meaning, some will run around between food hunts. They're not skinny either. Plump. Some fat.
> ...


No. Taking away those hormones slows their metabolism is the reason. Spaying and neutering hasn't changed my dogs or their drives or activity not one bit. My yorkie was hard to exercise because she really could only be walked, too small to jog, couldn't keep up on hikes, no tug drive, and only toy drive was rolling ping pong balls. I did some obedience for kibble too. 
3 of my current 4 have extremely high food drive, they would eat themselves to death. They beg, will steal, dig through trash, and break into containers. I don't mind at all, I like the drive for training. I just know how to manage them. They have always been that way, neuter/spay had nothing to do with it, one is still intact.
I sometimes think the reason that people might see their dogs "getting lazier" or "or more laid back" is because they are also GETTING OLDER or more mature at the same time. Many people also do not recognize the early symptoms of arthritis or other chronic diseases and many of your typical pet dogs (labs, Goldens, etc) can get it pretty early on.


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

My border collie mutt was spayed at 2 years old, she wanted to eat eat eat before she was spayed and continues to do so for the last four years since she's been spayed. 
My American pit bull terrier was spayed after she turned two, but I never knew her before the spay (she was a rescue). She is also a garbage hound and will eat and eat and eat. 
Both of my girls are extremely active and athletic. The apbt is going on 14 years old and still jumps over the back of the couch. The bc x competes in agility. And neither are anywhere close to being overweight. 
I also have two intact male gsds who will eat and eat and eat. They love food - any kind. 
When I walk any of my dogs they sniff things to sniff them. They don`t sniff for food as they have been trained to never pick up food from the ground. My dogs love to beg but do not because they have been trained not to. 
I do not believe there is much difference in spayed/neutered vs intact. My dog are all dogs, healthy dogs that are lean and love food.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

David Winners said:


> There are MWDs and LE bitches that lose the drive to work after spay. I haven't noticed any increase in appetite, but rather a decrease in activity that may cause weight gain. The solution is simple. Only feed what your dog needs, and adjust that amount accordingly if you see a change in condition.
> 
> I also never feed someone else's dog unless I am training it with their permission. I don't want anyone feeding my dogs some unknown quantity or quality of food, and good stuff comes from me, not strangers.


I don't let anyone feed my dog either and he never begs. but some owners not only don't mind but expect it. they see me train my dog with food, see their dogs interrupt and start begging and make comments like 'oh he knows you got food' 
so I'd ask if i can give thrm some and they'd be like, sure. 

these days I try not to. but now that I've fed them before they don't leave my site. and sometimes I give in and the cycle starts again.


ETA yeah they lose some drives. that's what I'm trying to say. and in some dogs this manifests into being forever hungry and not caring about anything but food.


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Minka had a laparoscopic ovariectomy (versus ovariohysterectomy) at almost 4 years old. There is little difference in the outcomes of the 2 types of spay surgeries (sterility). The benefits are the same whether the ovaries and uterus are removed or only the ovaries. I like it because the laparoscopic ovariectomy had a much smaller surgical incision and the thought is that there may be a slightly lower risk of surgical complications and certainly less discomfort for the patient with this procedure. The laparoscopic procedure did take a bit longer since there are not many US veterinarians that perform this type of spay (I've been told they are the norm in Europe) but my surgeon does laparoscopic surgeries for other things so I felt comfortable with him doing it. He also checked the uterus over to make sure there were not any obvious indications of disease, since it was being left in. Also, a laparoscopic ovariectomy does require expensive specialized equipment so the cost was more. Long story short, the recovery was amazingly easy, fast, and my female is not more hungry, not fatter and did not go down in drive. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

